# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  npc eastern usa bodybuilding competition

## operationgetbig

anyone here doing this comp in november? got about 3 months to get ready.

----------


## FireGuy

Have you ever competed before? If not 3 months is probably not enough prep time.

----------


## hankdiesel

> Have you ever competed before? If not 3 months is probably not enough prep time.


I have never competed before either and I plan on doing a show next May or June. My prep coach has told me I will need 16 weeks to get ready. He also said I am only aloud to get 30lbs above my contest weight. I'm about 203 now and he wants me to compete at 176. I'm just throwing this out there to you. I know I can't take everyones advice or I'll loose my mind.

----------


## FireGuy

> I have never competed before either and I plan on doing a show next May or June. My prep coach has told me I will need 16 weeks to get ready. He also said I am only aloud to get 30lbs above my contest weight. I'm about 203 now and he wants me to compete at 176. I'm just throwing this out there to you. I know I can't take everyones advice or I'll loose my mind.


203 to 176 in 16 weeks is plenty of time.

----------


## riironman

i was thinking of trying the may show in hamden ct or the twin river in ri

----------


## FireGuy

> i was thinking of *trying* the may show in hamden ct or the twin river in ri


There is no "try" only "do".

----------


## Carlos_E

I'll be in light heavy.

----------


## riironman

> There is no "try" only "do".


agreed. since i am back out in the field (union ironworker) i am having a tough time mantaining my size and weight. so much easier when i was a office worker.

----------

